
Maximum Wage – Is technological progress dependent on extreme inequality? - Pharaoh2
https://howwegettonext.com/maximum-wage-3e21048fc107
======
MrTonyD
I used to think that people deserved what they earned. Then I worked for Steve
Jobs and I realized that no human being can really earn the incredible sums of
money that they are receiving. I remember the day that a big semi-truck
mistakenly drove up to the company front desk. It was completely filled with
perhaps a thousand custom shirts for Steve. Why would Steve need that many
shirts? Well, during one meeting I had with Steve he looked at the time and
said he had another meeting. Then he closed the blinds, took off his shirt and
threw it in the trash, took off his pants and threw them in the trash, and
went to the closets in his office and pulled out new clothes. Steve would
often change clothes more than once per day (and these were custom clothes.)
When Steve wore clothes that were "used" and "washed" it was safe to predict
that the press was around since Steve was in his "costume" as a real human
being.

I could go on with many other stories. Basically, Steve treated millions like
you or I would treat pennies. In a world with so many people who are
suffering, that is immoral.

